# Form Followup



## LoneAggie (Jan 10, 2005)

I've been working on my form for a few months now, and I've made a DL adjustment. I'm shooting consistently but am lacking the longer range accuracy I'd like to achieve. My best 60 yard groups are about 5-6" with frequent fliers. I shorted my DL by 1/2" earlier this year, and switched my draw mods to the Rock Mods on my Chill R, which also seemed to shorten the feel of the DL a tiny bit. I've been focusing on relaxing my bow shoulder, and having a consistent anchor. 

When I switched to the Rock Mods it uncovered another bad habit I didn't realize I had. The stock mods are somewhat soft at the wall, and when I switched to the Rock Mods, there is a defined solid wall. I found that evidently I was actually drawing, losing tension, setting up the shot and then attempting to re-establish it. The past two weeks I've re-taught myself to maintain pressure against the wall from the moment I reach full draw till the arrow leaves. 

Given all that, any general advice from the following form photo, or specific advice on bow shoulder / DL ?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Looks a lot better than your other photos.

Check out GRIV's latest Thing-a-Week from Last Chance Archery. He talks about anchor with shorter ATA bows. You may be able to shorten you DL a little bit.

One thing that may help you is a lower bow shoulder. I may be wrong, but it looks like it's a bit high.

Allen


----------

